

WebRTC demo to reveal your true IP address behind proxy or NAT - est
http://jsfiddle.net/wzh2C/

======
est
Another demo to sniff LAN

[http://jsfiddle.net/Ln9cd/4/](http://jsfiddle.net/Ln9cd/4/)

It's strange because my chrome://flags disabled WebRTC yet this still works,
without asking any permissions.

Btw I am re-hosting on jsfiddle.net because HN traffic. You can find original
author links in page.

------
nwh
Well, that creates a very unique fingerprint for me. Yet another browser
feature to disable I suppose.

------
JakeStone
Hrm. Networks are not my strength. I know enough to setup and secure my home
network, but would never consider myself a guru.

So, after running this, it said my IP address was 192.168.2.250. Which it is,
since this computer is using my wireless router which is connected to my DSL,
which has its own IP address. Interestingly, it did the address for when I use
a virtual box at 192.168.56.1.

I guess I'm not seeing quite what the issue is. Would someone enlighten me,
please?

~~~
serf
same for me. one address reported was a local lan address and the second was
the bridged ip for a vbox.

------
intslack
To disable this behavior in Firefox set media.peerconnection.enabled to false.

